# People FORGET to tip?!!!!



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

And so I got an uberblack call to drop this passenger from Manhattan to brooklyn. He had 2 kids....around 6-8 yr olds....They were visitors from France. ...I declined the trip at first due to the kids being too young. But he literally begged me. I don't usually break laws but since I hadn't got a call for 3 hours and this was a 30 minutes uberblack call, I took it. He also told me "Thank you for taking the kids. I will make sure I will give you a good tip."....I nervously drove praying that no cops pull me over! So I drove them. Chatted all about France ,gave them iced water, entertainment etc....When they got to the destination, I was looking at them. ...I even got out of the car to open the door for the kids....He grabs his kid in his arms to carry him and just walked away. I just said "have a great day" ,gave him his 5 stars and drove away . It is so pathetic that people FORGET about the tip! When they get to the destination they just want to run out of the car and move on!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> And so I got an uberblack call to drop this passenger from Manhattan to brooklyn. He had 2 kids....around 6-8 yr olds....They were visitors from France. ...I declined the trip at first due to the kids being too young. But he literally begged me. I don't usually break laws but since I hadn't got a call for 3 hours and this was a 30 minutes uberblack call, I took it. He also told me "Thank you for taking the kids. I will make sure I will give you a good tip."....I nervously drove praying that no cops pull me over! So I drove them. Chatted all about France ,gave them iced water, entertainment etc....When they got to the destination, I was looking at them. ...I even got out of the car to open the door for the kids....He grabs his kid in his arms to carry him and just walked away. I just said "have a great day" ,gave him his 5 stars and drove away . It is so pathetic that people FORGET about the tip! When they get to the destination they just want to run out of the car and move on!


just one question, are you certin that in NYC, you need to worry about car seats?
I thought TNC vehicles are covered by some For Hire Vehicles Act, wherein it's the parents' responsibility for child seats and the driver can legally transport children without them.
It would be illegal in other states but not in NYC.

But I'm not sure, are you sure you need a car seat there?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> just one question, are you certin that in NYC, you need to worry about car seats?
> I thought TNC vehicles are covered by some For Hire Vehicles Act, wherein it's the parents' responsibility for child seats and the driver can legally transport children without them.
> It would be illegal in other states but not in NYC.
> 
> But I'm not sure, are you sure you need a car seat there?


No I am not sure....I posted a question about that myself here a few days ago


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> No I am not sure....I posted a question about that myself here a few days ago


here's some good-to-know stuff:

*• What are the rules regarding child safety seats and seatbelts in taxicabs?*

Drivers of yellow medallion taxicabs and *for-hire vehicles* and their passengers, are *exempt from laws regarding car seats and seatbelts*. Keep in mind, the TLC encourages everyone in the vehicle to buckle their seatbelts while riding in a cab. There are no Taxi and Limousine Commission rules regarding this, as it is a *State exemption*. Passengers with children are encouraged to bring their own car seats, which the drivers must allow passengers to install.
**NOTE* - Children under the age of seven are permitted to sit on an adult's lap.

source:
http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/faq/faq_pass.shtml#9


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> here's some good-to-know stuff:
> 
> *• What are the rules regarding child safety seats and seatbelts in taxicabs?*
> 
> ...


We cant make toddlers sit in lap.... I think defensive driving course said under 16 , needs carseat??... I am not sure about that number 16 though as I can't imagine 12 yr old in car seat. So I don't know.

Where are you now? I am parked on 42nd and Madison in the city?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> They were visitors from France. ...It is so pathetic that people FORGET about the tip!


Les francais, eux-autres sont pas payeux. Le voyageur, il mentait sur la pourboire.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Why were you expecting a tip from a Black fare? C'mon. And secondly you need to brush up on your understanding of rules. The info isn't hard to find. Google is your friend.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Why were you expecting a tip from a Black fare? C'mon. And secondly you need to brush up on your understanding of rules. The info isn't hard to find. Google is your friend.


Yes people tip more with uberblack. I have been getting some really good tips ever since I went uberblack In addition to the uberblack fare.
...Anybody who requests uberblack is not counting pennies or dollars. So they always tip most of the time.

And yes I have been googling all over the place but couldn't find any proper answers. Hence I posted here.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Les francais, eux-autres sont pas payeux. Le voyageur, il mentait sur la pourboire.


Sorry I dont understand what you have written since I don't know french.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Sorry I dont understand what you have written since I don't know french.


The French do not tip. He was lying about the tip.

Had you put it into a translator, the last sentence might have gone through, but the first, likely not as it is Canada French.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The French do not tip. He was lying about the tip.
> 
> Had you put it into a translator, the last sentence might have gone through, but the first, likely not as it is Canada French.


Wow....I never knew that about the French. ...I will keep that in mind. And I am sorry I couldn't put it in the translator as I am driving right now.... Sorry.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> And I am sorry I couldn't put it in the translator as I am driving right now.... Sorry.


No need to apologise, you did nothing out of line. I guessed that you understood French--I guessed incorrectly.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Just a reminder if you let someone ride with a child on their lap make sure they DO NOT put the seat belt around the child and themselves the proper way is the adult puts the belt only on them selves and then hold the child with both arms.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

He didn't forget to tip. He dangled a carrot and then walked away with the carrot, laughing and smiling.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

UberRose said:


> And so I got an uberblack call to drop this passenger from Manhattan to brooklyn. He had 2 kids....around 6-8 yr olds....They were visitors from France. ...I declined the trip at first due to the kids being too young. But he literally begged me. I don't usually break laws but since I hadn't got a call for 3 hours and this was a 30 minutes uberblack call, I took it. He also told me "Thank you for taking the kids. I will make sure I will give you a good tip."....I nervously drove praying that no cops pull me over! So I drove them. Chatted all about France ,gave them iced water, entertainment etc....When they got to the destination, I was looking at them. ...I even got out of the car to open the door for the kids....He grabs his kid in his arms to carry him and just walked away. I just said "have a great day" ,gave him his 5 stars and drove away . It is so pathetic that people FORGET about the tip! When they get to the destination they just want to run out of the car and move on!


Your not a waitress in a restaurant! dont expect a tip!! uber says in the rules and regulations tips are not accepted!! you should give good service without having to wait for money from people!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> Your not a waitress in a restaurant! dont expect a tip!! uber says in the rules and regulations tips are not accepted!! you should give good service without having to wait for money from people!


Hi, Travis!


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> Your not a waitress in a restaurant! dont expect a tip!! uber says in the rules and regulations tips are not accepted!! you should give good service without having to wait for money from people!


 I can't tell if this is a joke, sarcasm or he's being serious.


----------



## MiichelleErin (Sep 23, 2016)

I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:

"Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber’s platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
I will see you shortly!"


----------



## Gubber Singh (Nov 18, 2015)

I will pretend that I never got your message.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


No one will read past free water. I barely read all that here. Pax aren't going to get in a car and read a novella. Especially one with no paragraphs, bullets, or something to break it up.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Waste of time. It will break up the message into multiple texts and might piss them off, especially if they are not on an unlimited texting plan. Way too much to read.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

UberRose said:


> And so I got an uberblack call to drop this passenger from Manhattan to brooklyn. He had 2 kids....around 6-8 yr olds....They were visitors from France. ...I declined the trip at first due to the kids being too young. But he literally begged me. I don't usually break laws but since I hadn't got a call for 3 hours and this was a 30 minutes uberblack call, I took it. He also told me "Thank you for taking the kids. I will make sure I will give you a good tip."....I nervously drove praying that no cops pull me over! So I drove them. Chatted all about France ,gave them iced water, entertainment etc....When they got to the destination, I was looking at them. ...I even got out of the car to open the door for the kids....He grabs his kid in his arms to carry him and just walked away. I just said "have a great day" ,gave him his 5 stars and drove away . It is so pathetic that people FORGET about the tip! When they get to the destination they just want to run out of the car and move on!


People are just cheap.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

they don't forget, they have the excuse "there's no need to tip". It's a shame uber can't do away with the phrase. I don't think they'd lose any business. I think Travis just enjoys provoking people.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MiichelleErin said:


> I put together the following text that I am thinking of sending to each rider as I'm leaving to get them. Does the group think this appropriate as a reminder about tipping? I would love to hear your thoughts on this:
> 
> "Hello, and thank you for choosing Uber today! This is your driver, Michelle. I am en route to you now. I encourage you to text or call me if needed with any details or questions. I will be in a 2016 Black Nissan Rogue SUV. Please make any music suggestions you would like to listen to during your trip, temperature requests, bottled water or a phone charger which I am happy to provide. As always, tips are not included on Uber's platforms and are neither expected nor required. Riders are free to offer tips and drivers are welcome to accept them. Please rate me at the end of our trip and I will do the same.
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
> I will see you shortly!"


Message is too long and unnecessary. How long have you been driving? Must not be that long, otherwise you'd know what to expect.

You offer a LOT of amenities, and for what? You're contracted to transport riders from pick-up to destination. Everything else you offer is wasted at your cost. I'm not preaching you on how to do your job, because that's your choice. I'm sure your riders appreciate your generosity, and will probably expect that same generosity from all the other Ubers in the area as well.

Car description: already displayed to rider after you've accepted the trip.
Music: what if rider request some gangster rap and wants the volume on max? You blow your speakers, and rider says thanks for the ride.
Temperature: unless you have it set to freezing cold or steaming hot, it should already be set to a comfortable temp.
Bottled water: So many things wrong with this. Rider accuse you of drugging the water so you can steal their money. Bottle tips over, and you have a nice waterfall in your back seat. Empty water bottle wedged under the front seat, and next rider finds it and complains about "cleanliness of vehicle" on their rating, and give you a low rating. etc.
Phone charger: I'm actually ok with this, until one of your rider steals it.
Tipping verbiage: So many threads about this, it'll have to be your call. Depends on market area.

Good luck.


----------

